# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Запуск системы защиты: невозможно загрузить драйвер ключа защиты

## kraftnews

Добрый.

Долго пытался запустить конфигурацию "Хлебобулочное и кондитерское производство",
в итоге запустилась под платформой 8.0, но при запуске появляется ошибка:
"невозможно загрузить драйвер ключа защиты" и как я понял это драйвер PSEngine.dll.
Компьютер с платформой стоит под Win7 64bit. 
Как запустить, в каком направлении думать?

----------


## A_E_

Возможные сложности с ключами 1с
При использовании ключей 1с могут возникать сложности, если не были выполнены необходимые настройки, либо ключ был применен неправильно. Давайте рассмотрим наиболее распространенные ошибки и проблемы, возникающие при работе с ключом 1с. 
1) Установка драйвера ключа защиты HASP завершается неуспешно
Ошибки могут возникать в следующих ситуациях: 
•	Когда на ключе защиты 1с HASP горит светодиодный индикатор, это значит, что ключ определяется системой как физическое устройство, и что драйвер был успешно установлен. Если запустить утилиту инсталляции с интерфейсом командной строки с параметром -info, то можно проверить успешность установки драйверов (haspdinst.exe –info или hinstall -info).
•	Если при установке драйвера ключа защиты HASP нет привилегий локального администратора. Скорее всего, у Вас нет разрешения на папку Program Files\ и Windows\. Чтобы исправить ситуацию, поднимите уровень привилегий пользователя и выставите необходимые разрешения. 
•	При установке на новую операционную систему старой версии драйвера ключа защиты 1с HASP. Для исправление ошибки нужно всего лишь обновить драйвер.
•	Файлы драйвера могли быть заблокированы, если перед установкой драйвера ключа защиты HASP было запущено защищенное приложение. В данном случае необходимо установить драйвер сразу же после загрузки системы либо применить консольную версию утилиты установки с параметрами командной строки: hinstall -i -kp.
2) Ошибка: HASP not Found (-3), (Error 7), (H0007)
Данная ошибка может возникать в таких ситуациях: 
•	К компьютеру не подсоединен ключ 1С HASP. Необходимо подсоединить ключ защиты 1с.
•	При использовании сетевого ключа защиты 1с ошибка может возникать, если на компьютере с установленным ключом 1с HASP не запущен менеджер лицензий.
•	Сетевой ключ 1с, который в данный момент подключен к компьютеру в сети, на самом деле не является сетевым. Следует проверить установленный ключ 1с и, если была допущена ошибка, подключить требуемый сетевой ключ 1с HASP. 
•	Используется ключ 1с HASP другой серии (ключ от другого ПО). Для исправления ошибки нужно подключить ключ 1с, требуемой серии.
•	Если ключ 1с HASP сетевой, то возникновение ошибки может быть связано с тем, что на компьютере с установленным ключем 1с или на компьютере с запущеным защищенным приложением происходит блокировка передачи трафика по порту 475 (блокировку передачи по сети могут вызывать антивирусные программы или брандмауэр windows)
3) 2 и больше менеджеров лицензий
При работе с 1С может быть одновременно запущены два и более менеджеров лицензий (License Manager). Но для правильной работы необходимо их настроить, а именно назначить каждому менеджеру лицензий свое имя и сообщить эти имена каждой из копий защищенной программы. Чтобы задать имя менеджеру лицензий, нужно использовать файл nhsrv.ini, который обычно находится в том же каталоге, что и менеджер лицензий. В случае, если менеджер установлен как сервис, он находится в каталоге Windows\System32. Чтобы задать имя менеджера лицензий, используйте цифры и латинские символы, при чем длина имени должна быть не больше 7 символов. 
Пример настройки: 
------nhsrv.ini №1------ 
[NHS_SERVER] 
NHS_SERVERNAMES = LM1 
------------------------ 
------nhsrv.ini №2------ 
[NHS_SERVER] 
NHS_SERVERNAMES = LM2 
------------------------- 
Чтобы сообщить защищенной программе имена менеджеров, используйте файл nethasp.ini, который должен находится в той же директории, что и защищенное приложение. 
Пример: 
------- nethasp.ini ------ 
[NH_COMMON] 
NH_TCPIP = Enabled 
[NH_TCPIP] 
NH_SERVER_ADDR = 164.142.1.41, 164.142.1.11 
NH_SERVER_NAME = LM1, LM2 
------------------------ 
При работе нужно указывать реальные IP-адреса компьютеров, где установлены соответствующие менеджеры лицензий. 
4)При включении компьютера под Windows XP из автозагрузки не загружается Сервер защиты с сообщением об ошибке: HASP Device Driver not installed (-100). 
Возможная причина:
Драйвер защиты загружается медленее, чем сервер защиты из автозагрузки.
Решение:
Вместо Сервера защиты используйте Менеджер лицензий LMSETUP, который устанавливается в качестве службы (Service) Windows.

Попробуйте скачать и поставить подходящее от сюда http://www3.safenet-inc.com/support/hasp/vendor.aspx

----------

